# Dust mask



## CDP (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a better quality dust mask to wear around the shop all the time just for dust, no chemicals. I do have dust collection hooked up to some machines and am planning on improving that this winter and Santa brought me an ambient air cleaner also.
I'm looking at either an RZ mask or an Elipse mask, anyone have anyone thoughts, inputs, suggestions, recommendations, etc.?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

They make a paper mask with a valve on the front like a paint respirator which exhausts. These are better. Personally I think a paint respirator if it's fitted well is more comfortable.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have what Steve said. Get them at Lowe's. I have a respirator but can't wear it. It makes my glasses get out of focus and then I get dizzy spells.


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

I use an ellipse and it seems to work well.


----------

